# Nismo festival pics (DCDs)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dino has uploaded his Nismo festival overview and pics



nice stuff inc 35s






















Part 1

EVENT>> NISMO FESTIVAL 2010 - PT1 - Speedhunters


Part 2

EVENT>> NISMO FESTIVAL 2010 - PT2 - Speedhunters




Part 3

EVENT>> NISMO FESTIVAL 2010 - PT3 - Speedhunters


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice shots mate!

I would give everything to get there onces in my life! Just plain awesome!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Fantastic coverage and pictures. Thanks DCD! :bowdown1:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort, DCD. Simply quality photos. It was great to see that the weather was perfect this year!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome write up as always :clap: :clap: :clap:

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

top quality as usual..:wavey:


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice.....


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

so sad there's no more GTR Tuner Battle.... 

nice pics by the way... :bowdown1:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I just wish i could wisit the Nismo Festival this year also.
Fantastic pictures:bowdown1:
Many thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

matty32 said:


>


Is that a factory R35 colour? 
Looks amazing.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes it is 

"bayside blue mk2" as dino says lol

read his report


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

amazing pic's thanks.....


----------

